# Differences Between Woman/Male Sex Drives



## George36 (Aug 26, 2017)

I feel that this is important enough to start a new thread. Also, I did not want to hijack the original thread that I posted this in. 

I feel that this site tends to give ALL men the benefits of doubt as to their depravity. Most men deserve this benefit of doubt but many do not. 

I LOVE women and cannot believe that they cannot understand what a man goes through for sex. LD, HD and all these generalizations do not help. Look at the demand for sex and pornography. If that does not connect, the situation will never change. Identifying the problem is the first part of finding a solution. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by JustAFamilyMan View Post
I'd share that opinion about what they need, though I don't think I'd describe sex with a prostitute as providing any of it. 

There is no question the dynamic is different between the two of us, but you can't then march that backwards into blanket statements about what men and women desire.

Whether anyone here wants to admit it, prostitutes are a very important part on f this world. I can understand your opinion on what you feel you do not get from prostitutes but I disagree. Prostitutes are in every country in every part of the world. 

What do you think the millions of men that daily visit houses of prostitution worldwide come away with? The demand by MEN is great. Why do you think MEN break the law to see prostitutes in many countries?

It surprises me greatly that many here want to promote the same desires by men and women. That goes against ALL evidence to the contrary. The demand for sex worldwide by men is shown by the houses of prostitution worldwide. Please show me the demand needed by women and the commercial use. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostitution_by_country Prostitution around the world.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strip_club 300,000 strippers to meet demands by men's needs

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massage_parlor Around the world brothels for men
I feel that this i important enough to start a new thread. I posted the below information in a thread about bring other women into the bedroom. Do not want to hijack that thread.

I believe this is important because it seems ALL men are being given the benefit of the doubt about 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porn...#Commercialism - CNBC has estimated that pornography was a $13 billion industry in the USA, with $3,075 being spent on porn every second and a new porn video being produced every 39 minutes.[44]. Plus it reads: More than 70% of male internet users from 18 to 34 visit a pornographic site in a typical month.[68] A 2009 study published in the Journal of Economic Perspectives found that Utah was the largest consumer of paid internet pornography per capita in the United States.[69]

The demand by men is great. Where is proof of the demand by women?

https://www.marriage.com/advice/phys...sex-for-women/ - The low (or non-existent) sex drive

When it comes to sex women have very complicated sex drives. Many factors can influence desire. There are the short-term influences such as a long day with children or at work, a fight with a friend (or your partner), illness…And then there are long-term influences such as age (menopause), critical health issues, or continual, chronic stress.

i am surprised by the women here defending men. Please, please show this old man that the world has changed and women want to be as warped, sick, addicted and, yes, mentally ill as men.

Do you women want to be like us and have such needs that you chance ruining lives to hook up? Do you really want to be an arrogant person who uses the other sex? 

Sorry, but if you cannot accept these difference between men and women, it will never change. If you cannot be part of a solution, you are part of the problem.

Again, thanks for the dialogue. Wish there were more realist here.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Realists? There are but you refuse to take on board what they say. Your line of thinking really is very outdated. Some men have higher drives than some women. Some men have higher drives than other men. Some women have higher drives than some men. Some women have higher drives than other women.

You can list all the internet articles you want but nothing changes the fact that very few things in life are as black an white as you seem to think. What age group are you in?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Um, I must be really dense; but, what are you trying to say?


----------



## George36 (Aug 26, 2017)

MrsHolland said:


> Realists? There are but you refuse to take on board what they say. Your line of thinking really is very outdated. Some men have higher drives than some women. Some men have higher drives than other men. Some women have higher drives than some men. Some women have higher drives than other women.
> 
> You can list all the internet articles you want but nothing changes the fact that very few things in life are as black an white as you seem to think. What age group are you in?


Your "somes" are absolutely right. Why did you not use the words many, most, majority, etc. You will always find exceptions. NOTHING in life is black and white. This is a grey world. 

So, everything in your mind is more important than articles, studies and common sense does not matter. 

I am 63. What is your age?


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

So, to all of the women here who enjoy sex with our partners/spouses, are you going to tell us that we’re hallucinating? Lol 

I don’t understand what your agenda is – but it seems like it bothers you that there are women in the world who flat out enjoy sex for what it is.

In reading your comment about your own marriage, it sounds like your wife doesn’t desire sex nearly as much as you anymore. But, she accommodates you because of your admitted insatiable needs. So, sounds like you are googling articles to see if your wife is ‘normal,’ and if all women lose interest in sex with their spouses. For every woman who is merely going through the motions of sex to please her husband, there are women who want sex every bit as much as their husbands, and sometimes initiate. Google that.


----------



## George36 (Aug 26, 2017)

Blondilocks said:


> Um, I must be really dense; but, what are you trying to say?


This was the culmination of another discussion on another thread. 

I am trying to provide information that show that men's sexual needs and desires are greater than women. 

I was helped by the board and I wanted to return the favor. The best answer that I received was that my wife's lack of affirmation was in her genes and she may not be capable of providing that particular kind of support.

That is the same with sex in many, many, many men. Their internally wiring craves sex to destructive ends.

For men: If you know that your genes are also at fault in cheating, visiting strip clubs and prostitutes, you will understand that you are not alone and that you can seek out those to better enlighten you as to what sex means to you.

For women: Wake up and hold men accountable. Study the truth and, yes, read articles on the internet. The idea that anyone's opinion can be fact simply because they said it is absurd. 

Thanks for the dialogue.


----------



## George36 (Aug 26, 2017)

*Deidre* said:


> So, to all of the women here who enjoy sex with our partners/spouses, are you going to tell us that we’re hallucinating? Lol
> 
> Again, you are missing my points. Women enjoy sex. We are talking about need and desire.
> 
> ...


You stated "who flat out enjoy sex for what it is." What is sex to you?


----------



## JustAFamilyMan (Aug 27, 2015)

George36 said:


> This was the culmination of another discussion on another thread.
> 
> I am trying to provide information that show that men's sexual needs and desires are greater than women.
> 
> ...


If what you took away from this board is that women don't like sex and men do and men should stop liking it so much so they can live happily, you've misread it horribly. The issue with your wife is not that she was born a woman and so doesn't actually like sex as much as you. She was just not born you and quite possibly has felt the relationship evolve differently than you. As for genes making men do bad things... that's not genetics. It's just garbage character, missing or weak empathy, and low standards. Genes don't drive married men into the arms of a prostitute. Our genetics constrain us, but they do not control us.


----------



## George36 (Aug 26, 2017)

*Deidre* said:


> Google that.


Do your own work. You have your beliefs and I respect that. Please move on as you seem very closed to any new thoughts that might contradict your understanding of the world. 

Thanks for the dialogue.

Response to your other posts. Do you own this board? Are you the moderator? Is your opinion the only one that matters here.

Please quit taking this personal and let's have an honest debate with facts and not by opinions.

Thanks for the dialogue.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm not taking it personally. lol I just don't understand why you want to convince people that what we are experiencing and observing is wrong.


----------



## George36 (Aug 26, 2017)

JustAFamilyMan said:


> As for genes making men do bad things... that's not genetics. It's just garbage character, missing or weak empathy, and low standards. Genes don't drive married men into the arms of a prostitute. Our genetics constrain us, but they do not control us.


For many decades and even today, many believe homosexuality is a choice. For many decades, many have believed that alcoholism is not a disease. New medical conditions are being proposed each day. 

Perhaps, in the future, if enough men and women try to find the root cause, we will not need all the destruction that comes from a male's sex drive.

Would love to provide articles but no one seems to care about studies but just about their opinion.

Thanks for the dialogue.


----------



## George36 (Aug 26, 2017)

*Deidre* said:


> I'm not taking it personally. lol I just don't understand why you want to convince people that what we are experiencing and observing is wrong.


I am not here to convince anybody of anything. I am giving MY opinions and trying to back the opinions up. I am providing information and you and others attack.

You are not wrong in your opinions but I do not have to take them as fact.

Thanks for the dialogue.

Will be away from the computer for the next few days. Medical stuff. For those that I have upset, sorry. I always thought information and learning is good at any age. I am learning daily.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I can really only speak for me. I love sex way more than my husband does. My drive is much higher, his much lower. 

If a persons drive is such that they need to commit adultry by visiting wh0res then they shouldn't be married, IMO.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

George36 said:


> Do you women want to be like us and have such needs that you chance ruining lives to hook up? Do you really want to be an arrogant person who uses the other sex? [


Well, I'm from the old school and absolutely think most men will do just about anything for sex. I've seen it my whole life and have had to deal with many of them crossing the line with me over the years. Men have 10 times the Testosterone women do and that's what drives a lot of them to do the things they do with respect to being aggressive, being highly sexual, taking risks, and many other things of that nature. I'm often shocked that some guys will literally walk into *any* situation if they think they're going to get sex for it. Who the hell does that?

I'm NONE of those things. So of course I see the difference. But a lot of women have other opinions, this is simply _mine_.



> Sorry, but if you cannot accept these difference between men and women, it will never change. If you cannot be part of a solution, you are part of the problem.


I'm just confused about this statement. WHAT will never change?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

OP, your initial thread wasn't about your sex life. It was about the fact that your wife doesn't seem to provide the level of verbal affirmation that you need in your relationship. I'm not really sure how that got tangled up in a discussion that seems to indicate your feel men are wrong for being - on average - somewhat more sexually driven than women? Or is it that you feel women who are more sexually expressive are wrong because you see it as some sort of low-brow version of penis envy? Is it your view that women should be "purer" or "better" than to display the "perverse" sexuality of men? 

I greatly prefer to have sex within the confines of a healthy, loving, mutually respectful, monogamous relationship. But I do like sex. A lot. I'm not sure if you think that makes me a bad person, or if you think that makes me too "masculine", or what exactly. And I'm not at all sure precisely what you think should change about the way men and women relate to one another. For myself, I wish more people would take the time to understand themselves, then learn to express their desires to others clearly, so that more people could wind up in healthy compatible (sexually and in all other ways) relationships.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I'll say again what I said on the other thread. You can not study or compare things that aren't on the same base playing field. 

Women are shamed for enjoying sex, we are not encouraged to experiment and explore our sexuality. 

Of course we seem like we don't want as much sex. We're told all our lives that it's "bad"

Women like sex just as much as men do. 

Women like good sex, a lot of men don't take the time to learn how to properly please a woman. A man getting off is less complicated, he doesn't need to be as picky with his partners to find one that can please him. We do. 

Sex with new partners can also be a safety concern for us, picking up a woman at a bar is much less likely he will be raped and murdered than if she does. So we are more careful. 

Many birth control methods can lower drive. Men don't have to experience this for themselves. 

So you take these things all together and then decide we just don't like sex as much as men do. 

Take it away and give us an equal playing field and you'll see that our drives are just as strong as yours are. Stronger in many cases.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

The difference between male and female sexuality:

Now that we live in a society where Lesbian, Bisexual, Gay, Transexual, Queer, Intersexual, Asexual, and Pansexual individuals are now becoming more accepted, this emphasizes that the only difference is that while we are all made up of the same parts, each of us are put together in slightly different ways. That is all. 

Popular Celebrities with three nipples: https://www.buzzfeed.com/kimberleyd...le-nipple-club?utm_term=.yx4gGVroN#.fwRqL1vgA


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Many women and many men really enjoy sex. Many have healthy sexual relationships, many do not. 

I think it is likely that ON AVERAGE, men are more interested in casual sex than women are, and that provides a market for prostitutes and the like. To what extent this average is genetic, and to what extent its trained by society is unclear. 

Individual variations are so large, that I don't attach a lot of importance to averages unless you are doing some sort of social science study.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

OK, gotcha - men are by nature horndogs and women aren't. It's when you use the words depravity, warped, sick, addicted, and mentally ill to describe a man's sexual appetite that I tune out. Missionary 3 times a day is nothing to brag about; but, if it floats your boat keep it up.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

OP, I think you are completely confused about differences in desire and the methods used to satisfy those desires. Because for men and women on average - there is no difference in desire. there is a however a large difference between the methods used to satisfy those desires.

Men on average are physically larger, bigger and stronger than women. Therefore men may be more prone to engage in more riskier or less safe means to satisfy that desire. Women on average are smaller and weaker than men. Therefore they are less likely to engage in more risker, less safe means to satisfy those desires. Women on average want to feel they are safe when engaging in the activity that places them in the most vulnerable position. Men do not share such a fear for the most part. Therefore women many women prefer to engage in sexual activities within the confines of some sort of controlled environment (even prostitution is more or less a controlled environment), where as men are more open to less controlled environments. But regardless of HOW they prefer to have sex, both desire to have sex.

In regards to prostitution, many times, such activity on the part of women are not necessarily the preferred means of engaging in sex. Often times it is imposed on them either thru economic pressures (feeding themselves and their families) or thru coercion (such as beatings, slavery and the like). And there are times when women may choose to do this because they can make a lot of money (think escorts or for that matter some forms of marriage)

Prostitution is the worlds oldest profession for many different reasons, but differences in desire is not one of them.


----------

